# New job - scared to start!!



## lola1979 (13 Mar 2009)

Hi All

Just looking for some advice. Basically I worked in public sector for years on part time contracts so with cutbacks it looks like I will never be permanent. I warned about 48k a year. I have acceppted a new job in th eprivate sector for 42k. The new job will be a real challenge for me and involves a lot of responsibility. But the manager thinks that I am the ideal candidate and is very confident. I will be work alongside the current person in the role for a few weeks to familiarise myself with the job so that will be a help. The thing is my job desc includes a lot more than what he's doing at the minute!

I suppose the question, I'm asking is - did anyone here every accept a job that ye didn't think ye would be able for? I'm not afraid of hard work but am worried that I will let myself down if things dont work out or I mess up!

Advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## skingtile (13 Mar 2009)

congratulations.hold your head up and your shoulders back. the person that picked you is not a fool and they certainly dont think that you are. you will be lost for about 3 days, dont try to impress too fast, it wont be expected. personnel will be sizing you up and you them. i am 53 been in a lot of differant situations. spent two years in germany, in a differant site every 3 weeks, you will have butterflies which will dimish more each morning. get up early, have a long shower, leave in plenty of time and feel relaxed not rushed or under pressure. remember you are getting used to them and they you. wishing you well. please let us know how you get on


----------



## lola1979 (13 Mar 2009)

Thanks Skingtile, I suppose I've never had that level of responsibility before so afraid I'll mess up. But will give it a shot anyhow... its great experience for me.


----------



## woodbine (13 Mar 2009)

if you accept that you will make mistakes and if you are not afraid to ask questions (even if it's the same question more than once in order to confirm something) then you'll be fine.


*I'm not afraid of hard work but am worried that I will let myself down if things dont work out or I mess up!*

If you do your best you can't let yourself down.

i think it's good to be a little bit nervous starting a new job. I have found in the past that it can take up to 6 months before i feel comfortable in a new job. but i'm a creature of habit! 

good luck and congratulations.


----------



## Henny Penny (13 Mar 2009)

Congratulations on your new job. Best of luck ... it takes real courage to give up what is familiar and leap into the unknown. I really hope all goes well.


----------



## oakfield (14 Mar 2009)

Congrats on your new job - any savvy recruiter hires a person based on potential so even though the responsibility may be greater your new employer obviously feels you'll be able for it - this is as much a risk for them! As an aside, I wouldn't worry too much about the job description - lots of job spec's contain catch-all roles and responsibilities even though in practice you may not be involved it the particular tasks.


----------



## Rois (14 Mar 2009)

Lola I'm assuming your female - cause a male would never write a post like yours!!  I'm not being sexist here (or maybe I am), but a woman will read a job description and even though she meets 9 out the 10 criteria, she will worry only about the 1 she doesn't meet.  A man will read the same spec, and even though he only meets 1 of the criterium, will consider himself capable of the job!

So congrats on getting the job and the new challenges ahead for you - you wouldnt have been hired if your new employer didn't feel you were more than capable of doing the job.  It's an employers market these days. 

My advice to you would be to make the most of your hand-over time, take copious notes (you won't need these after a while); ask as many questions as you have to; don't be too proud to admit your unsure about something.  If you notice an area(s) where you feel you need training be pro-active and tell your manager. 

Most of all, enjoy your new role, accept that it will take a while to get to grips with your new environment, colleagues and responsibilities and go easy on your self!  Well done, you deserve it.


----------



## dewdrop (14 Mar 2009)

You will be fine and must be the luckiest person around to get a new job in these difficult times. Your talents must have been very evident and sometimes a person does not fully realise their own capacities. Good luck.


----------



## cole (14 Mar 2009)

Fear has to be one of the most debilitating things a person can endure. It can stop us from reaching our true potential if we succumb to it. It really is a demon. One of my favourite (if graphic) quotes regarding dealing with fear is from Felix Dennis "fear...french kiss it and then slit its throat".


----------



## Diziet (14 Mar 2009)

Go in, smile, learn and remember people's names and ask lots of questions. Make notes. Ask lots of questions the next day, and the day after that. Soon you will find that it becomes easier and easier.

Congrats on the new job - you will be fine.


----------



## AgathaC (14 Mar 2009)

I agree with other posters here, it's natural and not a bad thing to feel a bit nervous. Remember you were selected for this job and you are now going to give it your all. Very best of luck and enjoy the challenge.


----------



## moneygrower (14 Mar 2009)

I remember starting a job I had no experience in and feeling totally out of my depth. I was amazed to look back years later and see from my notes that it took only six months to have a great grasp of the job (starting from stratch!), though it felt much longer!
Plus, you have the private sector attitude to look forward to, no more banging your head against the wall when someone is too lazy to do their job.
I second, Rois, think like a man! you're obviously fabulous, and obviously so, to land the job in this climate, pat yourself on the back and enjoy it!


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Mar 2009)

*Congrats. A positive frame of mind goes a long way.* 






Rois said:


> Lola I'm assuming your female - cause a male would never write a post like yours!! I'm not being sexist here (or maybe I am), but a woman will read a job description and even though she meets 9 out the 10 criteria, she will worry only about the 1 she doesn't meet. A man will read the same spec, and even though he only meets 1 of the criterium, will consider himself capable of the job!"


 
[broken link removed]


----------



## shoestring (14 Mar 2009)

Have the confidence your new boss has, you'll be surprised I've changed careers three times and adapted each time. Best of luck with it and enjoy.


----------



## FutureProof (16 Mar 2009)

Im always like that on new jobs, but it always works out


----------



## conan doyle (18 Mar 2009)

take the job, dont be afraid to challenge yourself. Of course you will make a few mistakes the most important thing is that you learn from them. Anything new is a challenge and we all feel scared but push through it and you will make is a success. I am in in opposite position to you at present, I am soon to be unemployed. I'm scared to death but I'm looking at it as a challenge,something I have to do. Your a lucky person to be in such good situation at the moment the best of luck with the new job


----------



## skingtile (24 Mar 2009)

hi have you started new job and how is it going,


----------



## redgloop (25 Mar 2009)

I too am about to start a new role - more responsibility and more than a little anxious - made a bit harder due to the fact that I've been promoted from within a team - I'm going from one of the team to the manager of the team - ouch!
I think the advice here so far is good advice - ultimately, its about being able to address the fear factor - will I be able to handle it??? The answer is always yes if you choose to face into it and act!
Any ideas or advice out there much appreciated!


----------



## spursfan1234 (25 Mar 2009)

i am 29 and in a high level IT position. the only reason i have this position is that i was thrown in at the deep end years ago and forced to sink or swim. i chose to swam and now reliase that it was the best experience of my life and i learned so much in the first 12 months that i was set for life. but there is no magic pill to help you settle in fast, it really takes time. to be perfectly happy going into work each morning and not one little bit nervous takes about 6 months, not messing

but just go in, stay calm. talk to people from day one ,ask them about their careers to date, try and fit in. but especially stay calm and take it easy. set yourself goals for each day , dont try and learn everything about the place in day one. it will just over whelm you. you will be fine, keep a cool head


----------



## HouseHunter (25 Mar 2009)

I too am about to take up a new position in the coming weeks. I am moving into a director role with responsibility for a division in Ireland of a large multi national. Its absolutely normal to feel a little apprenhensive. Its unchartered territory and therefore you are moving out of your comfort zone. However, people often misread these feelings. You are probably experiencing feelings of excitement about the new role, new colleagues, a new working environment and everyting else that comes with a new job.

Everyone is right about this being a wonderful opportunity in a very uncertain economic climate, which is all the more reason for you to believe in yourself and have the confidence to take this job on and really make a go of it. I am a great believer that everyone (and I mean everyone) has the ability to do great things. The key (in my opinion) is confidence and hard work. If you apply yourself to something you will succeed in it. As the saying goes - you only get out what you put in.

You seem to be struggling a little with your confidence/self belief at the moment. You need to change your thought patterns from negative i.e. I can't do this, to positive i.e. I can do whatever I want to do. You could look up neuro linguistic programming and try some of the exercises. This is all designed to reprogramme your thoughts to develop your confidence. Its actually very simple and easy to apply. Another option is to read a good book which will inspire you to take a positive attitude to your new role. I would recommend something like Bill Cullen's (of the Apprentice) Golden Apples. It won't win any literature prizes but his advice is based on taking a positive approach to everything you do, working hard and always focusing on people.

Whatever you decide to do I wish all the best!


----------



## Complainer (26 Mar 2009)

Just to provide a little antidote to the all-american 'anyone can achieve their dream' management-speak, check out the Peter Principle and the Dilbert Principle, both explained at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dilbert_Principle[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## redgloop (29 Mar 2009)

househunter - good advice - I'd be interested to hear how you get on - I'm in similar position and felling a little scared some moments and up for it the next! Can't seem to get a consistent state together!

My role is national and is a promotion - I agree that in these tough times, I certainly don't want to moan about the role before me - that would be hugely insensitive on my part - but at the same time, I cannot deny I'm a bit fearful of it! ummmmmmm


----------

